# cobalt blue balls??



## bioshock (Apr 15, 2010)

Some dude i talked to from here said he had some cobalt blue balls, and i was wondering what they are, and if anyones got a picture of them or do you keep them??


----------



## ametan (Apr 15, 2010)

*snort* ............. *snicker*

Errrmmm... Are you sure you have that name right?


----------



## bioshock (Apr 15, 2010)

ametan said:


> *snort* ............. *snicker*
> 
> Errrmmm... Are you sure you have that name right?



Yes i dont know the scientific name though, but im sure someone knows what im talking about....


----------



## arachyd (Apr 15, 2010)

Guys, you just take a cobalt blue and gently put it in your deepest pocket. Then you take a long walk. It's quite possible that when you get home you'll have some of those too.


----------



## Shell (Apr 15, 2010)

Ummmmm, is this thread for real? 

A cobalt blue is a Haplopelma lividum. 

However, just reading the original post makes me wonder if this is some kind of joke, I did just get up though and haven't had my coffee yet, so maybe I'm missing something :?


----------



## Moltar (Apr 15, 2010)

bioshock said:


> Some dude i talked to from here said he had some cobalt _blue balls_, and i was wondering ...if anyones got a picture of them or do you keep them??


This isn't really that kind of forum. 

Try looking in the photo galleries in the genus Haplopelma, species lividum. The common name is Cobalt Blue.


----------



## bioshock (Apr 15, 2010)

Shell said:


> Ummmmm, is this thread for real?
> 
> A cobalt blue is a Haplopelma lividum.
> 
> However, just reading the original post makes me wonder if this is some kind of joke, I did just get up though and haven't had my coffee yet, so maybe I'm missing something :?



i know what a cobalt blue is yes an H. lividum congrats for not helping. The species im looking for is like the oppposite of a Green Bottle Blue ive heard.



Moltar said:


> This isn't really that kind of forum.
> 
> Try looking in the photo galleries in the genus Haplopelma, species lividum. The common name is Cobalt Blue.


Nah ya think??


----------



## Mack&Cass (Apr 15, 2010)

Bioshock, there's no need to be rude. I don't think anyone has heard of what you're talking about....if you're being serious, that is. You need to get clarification from the 'dude' you were talking to about them.

Also, the opposite of a GBB....can be many many many things. People were just trying to help you out with what information you gave them. 

Cass


----------



## bioshock (Apr 15, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Bioshock, there's no need to be rude. I don't think anyone has heard of what you're talking about....if you're being serious, that is. You need to get clarification from the 'dude' you were talking to about them.
> 
> Also, the opposite of a GBB....can be many many many things. People were just trying to help you out with what information you gave them.
> 
> Cass



How would you know if i was being rude or not we're on a computer?? Maybe i was being sarcastic you never know but im 200 percent serious about this i have no reason to lie.


----------



## pwilson5 (Apr 15, 2010)

maybe the balls = an eggsack?


----------



## Mack&Cass (Apr 15, 2010)

bioshock said:


> i know what a cobalt blue is yes an H. lividum *congrats for not helping*. The species im looking for is like the oppposite of a Green Bottle Blue ive heard.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah ya think??


The part in bold came off pretty rude, regardless of whether you were being sarcastic or not. I understand that we're behind a computer, but people were only trying to help you, you could have said at least said thank you that they took the time to help you out.

Like I said, you should contact the dealer to get more information, because there's really nothing for us to base any sort of answers off of, other than the common name you provided, which anyone would think would be an H. lividum. Sorry I couldn't be of any further help.

Cass


----------



## bioshock (Apr 15, 2010)

pwilson5 said:


> maybe the balls = an eggsack?


haha i had to laugh at that!!


----------



## moose35 (Apr 15, 2010)

its a Thrixopelma cyaneolum common name *cobalt rust rump*.



            moose


----------



## ametan (Apr 15, 2010)

You're the one who believes there to be something called 'cobalt blue balls' yet the people who actually tried to help you with this are to be considered ignorant or foolish?


----------



## bioshock (Apr 15, 2010)

ametan said:


> You're the one who believes there to be something called 'cobalt blue balls' yet the people who actually tried to help you with this are to be considered ignorant or foolish?


YEah I'll beleive what I want.. Obvisouly your jealous so stay out of my thread if you have nothing nice to say. I like how peeps try to be hardcore over the net gt<edit>o here!!


----------



## Venom (Apr 15, 2010)

bioshock said:


> Some dude i talked to from here said he had some cobalt blue balls, and i was wondering what they are, and if anyones got a picture of them or do you keep them??





bioshock said:


> Yes i dont know the scientific name though, but im sure someone knows what im talking about....





bioshock said:


> The species im looking for is like the oppposite of a Green Bottle Blue ive heard.


I'm afraid there is no such thing. You must have been misinformed by whoever told you about this species. I have no idea what you mean by "opposite of a Green bottle blue.." --what is that supposed to mean? Opposite color spectrum? Opposite temperament? Opposite hairiness...new-worldyness...webbiness....?? ? ? ?  

Perhaps you have "green bottle blue" and "cobalt blue" simply mushed together into one, nonexistent common name. I assure you, no tarantula in this hobby has the common name "cobalt blue ball." Go scan the dealers' lists if you don't believe us.

But stop being rude, that won't make you any friends on here.


----------



## JungleCage (Apr 15, 2010)

i think he was clearly talking about this

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&resnum=0&q=cobalt blue balls&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Falk (Apr 15, 2010)

JungleCage said:


> i think he was clearly talking about this
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&resnum=0&q=cobalt blue balls&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


Or this http://www.comicbookmovie.com/image...recognizable-by-their-bright-blue-balls-0.jpg


----------



## splangy (Apr 15, 2010)

JungleCage said:


> i think he was clearly talking about this
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&resnum=0&q=cobalt blue balls&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


Must be... I think this forum may be the more appropriate place to ask this question: http://www.allthingschristmas.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=7


----------



## Shell (Apr 15, 2010)

bioshock said:


> i know what a cobalt blue is yes an H. lividum congrats for not helping.


Thanks, glad I could be of assistance


----------



## Tindalos (Apr 16, 2010)

i think the OP is talking about the blue T with a red rump?


----------



## Moltar (Apr 16, 2010)

bioshock said:


> i know what a cobalt blue is yes an H. lividum congrats for not helping. The species im looking for is like the oppposite of a Green Bottle Blue ive heard.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah ya think??


Seriously guys, this is what we get for trying to help wannabe gangsta idiots like this bioshock kid. I'm really starting to see why the veterans around here never come out of the watering hole.

<edit>. Why don't you go buy a guinea pig, there's much less of a learning curve.


----------



## Halfbreed (Apr 16, 2010)

It does not make much sense to turn around and be sarcastic because you took something the worng way and then try to hide under the pretense of being on a keyboard yourself. Sorry but my brain does not compute keyboard gangsta hypocrisy. That being said. You have to thicken your skin some. You have different people with different types of humor and we all like to have fun once in a while especially when a thread is confusing. Most people do not mean anyting personal by it unless you make it that way which you did. Lesson...go with the flow...learn to laugh at yourself once in a while and dig out where people are trying to help in between. Otherwise you will find yourself hard pressed arond here.

By the way...I showed my wife the blue ball pic and we are super imposing faces over it now! Great fun and thanks!


----------



## Fred (Apr 16, 2010)

Cobalt blue balls wt<edit>? haha. I hope for the sake of humanity's common sense this kid isn't being serious.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Apr 16, 2010)

Lol forrest clearly they didn't see your post in the opposite thread.

I'm fairly surprised this thread isn't locked yet.


----------



## Fran (Apr 16, 2010)

I just CANT believe people I thought  they were  knowledgable (Moltar) dont know what a cobalt blue balls is.

Really...


----------



## Beardo (Apr 16, 2010)

http://circleh.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/picard-facepalm1.jpg


----------



## kripp_keeper (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.motifake.com/image/demot...picard-e-demotivational-poster-1268658138.jpg


----------



## Zoltan (Apr 16, 2010)

This is possibly the funniest thread I've seen since I joined AB. Cobalt blue balls FTW!  Or maybe it's a new species? Something like _Haplopelma caeruleatesticulus_? (There was probably a bit of raping Latin there.)


----------



## Falk (Apr 16, 2010)

Scientific names:worship:


----------



## Ms.X (Apr 16, 2010)

Step right up to watch the fun and games continue in another subforum:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=178443&page=2


----------



## Moltar (Apr 22, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> This is possibly the funniest thread I've seen since I joined AB. Cobalt blue balls FTW!  Or maybe it's a new species? Something like _Haplopelma caeruleatesticulus_? (There was probably a bit of raping Latin there.)



Wouldn't it be _Haplopelma *cyaneo*testiculus_? I'm just sayin; cyan, blue... :razz:


----------



## Zoltan (Apr 22, 2010)

Moltar said:


> Wouldn't it be _Haplopelma *cyaneo*testiculus_? I'm just sayin; cyan, blue... :razz:


I suppose both could work, one is Latin, the other is Greek:
http://www.google.com/search?&q=define:caeruleus
http://www.google.com/search?&q=define:cyan


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 22, 2010)

I've heard of it. That's in the same genus as the short and curly hair tarantula right?


----------



## dopamine (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, looks like the Mods did a good job deleting most of the posts in this thread...:clap:


----------



## Moltar (Apr 22, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> I suppose both could work, one is Latin, the other is Greek:
> http://www.google.com/search?&q=define:caeruleus
> http://www.google.com/search?&q=define:cyan


Yay, I learned something today!


----------



## mhill (Apr 22, 2010)

Moltar said:


> Wouldn't it be _Haplopelma *cyaneo*testiculus_? I'm just sayin; cyan, blue... :razz:


To quote Larry the Cable Guy..."Now thats funny right there, I dont care who you are."

 Haplopelma cyaneotesticulus...LMAO...


----------



## nakazanie (Apr 25, 2010)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I've heard of it. That's in the same genus as the short and curly hair tarantula right?


This is the most hilarious thing that I have ever heard.  :clap:

Nak


----------



## Venari (Apr 29, 2010)

Falk said:


> Or this http://www.comicbookmovie.com/image...recognizable-by-their-bright-blue-balls-0.jpg


I want what he's got. Maybe some glow in the dark tattoo ink can fix that...



Elytra and Antenna said:


> I've heard of it. That's in the same genus as the short and curly hair tarantula right?





mhill said:


> To quote Larry the Cable Guy..."Now thats funny right there, I dont care who you are."


+3. One to each.


----------

